# First try at Smoked Shrimp



## plex03

Had a bag of shrimp at home so decided what the heck and chose to smoke 'em last night.

2 lbs. bag of raw 21/25 Peeled & De-veined shrimp
1.5 T Smoked Paprika
1 T Lemon Pepper
2 tsp Fresh Ground Black Pepper
2 tsp Garlic Powder
1 T Crushed Red Pepper Flakes
Tossed all items together then drizzled about 2 T Olive Oil and tossed again. Let sit while the Brinkmann electric smoker came up to temp.

Added water to smoker and Apple Wood chunks.

50 minutes later.....













2015-12-09 18.20.39.jpg



__ plex03
__ Dec 10, 2015






They were perfectly done. Made a little lemon vinaigrette to go with them and all I can say is that I can't wait to do them again this weekend. Had them on a salad last night and they were even better this morning after having spent the night in the fridge.


----------



## crankybuzzard

Now that looks like a plate of goodness!  Nice work!


----------



## cmayna

Now, if only each one was bacon wrapped.  But seriously, very nice dish.  What temp did you smoke them at?


----------



## plex03

cmayna said:


> Now, if only each one was bacon wrapped.  But seriously, very nice dish.  What temp did you smoke them at?


Thanks and bacon is always a plus. Maybe next time.

My electric smoker is a very basic 3 piece Brinkmann. It doesn't have a temp setting and no vent to control temps so it's usually somewhere in the 250 range. I "guestimated" on the timing based on some other folk's info on here and just knowing my own smoker.


----------



## muralboy

Nice looking shrimp - great plate


----------



## driedstick

Wowza thems there look good

Nice Job 

A full smoker is a happy smoker 

DS


----------



## travisty

Those look tasty! think I may try shrimp sometime myself now.


----------



## b-one

Nice looking shrimp!


----------



## seenred

Mmm...that's a pretty plate plex03!  Smoked shrimp is one of our favorite weeknight dishes, cuz it's quick, easy, and tasty...and yours look delicious!

Nicely done!  

:PDT_Armataz_01_37:

Red


----------



## mountain-worm

Beautiful...got to try it!


----------



## bdskelly

Those look pretty dang good!


----------



## mike5051

Shrimp are a weekly cook at my place.  Yours look great!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Mike


----------



## muralboy

That shrimp would make Bubba Gump forget about his box of chocolates


----------



## disco

Great idea that looks great! Point!

Disco


----------



## foamheart

Hey those look good, and i have ruined a bunch trying to smoke 'em. Grilling is simple and good, but smoking them has eluded me. 1 1/2 hours at 250, I'll have to try that.

Nice job.


----------



## plex03

Foamheart said:


> Hey those look good, and i have ruined a bunch trying to smoke 'em. Grilling is simple and good, but smoking them has eluded me. 1 1/2 hours at 250, I'll have to try that.
> 
> Nice job.


No....not 1.5 hours...You just need 50 minutes.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Great looking shrimp there nice job.


----------



## tumbleweed1

They look great! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





We love smoked shrimp.

TW


----------



## docgreg

Great idea.  Can't wait to try.  I've done fish on the half shell and it turned out great.    Thanks.


----------



## mkriet

Those look awesome.  I'm going to have to try these for lent.


----------



## sandyut

look amazing!  This will be added to our summer line up!  The wife LOVES the shrimps.  I can see mixing up some fun variations as well.  Bacon, BBQ, firey, etc.

Thanks for sharing!


----------

